# Aussie Girls - What are your current favourites?



## sunniechan (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello fellow lovely aussies~! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love the seeing people's current favourites, whether it be a product that you had for ages but use religiously or a newly discovered product you've fallen in love with. It's a great way to discover products you never tried - I think.

Here goes my small list:

*Makeup* 

Face atelier Ultra foundation: I love this foundation so much, it gives a nice dewy finish, very smooth and great coverage.  To be honest I haven't tried a lot of foundations, I've tried MAC studio sculpt, MAC studio fix liquid and Nars sheer glow. I have combo skin with oily t-zone and dry cheeks, and so most foundations end up not working well with one or the other.  Like I either get very shiny T-zone or very dry looking cheek area after few hours, but not with this foundation. Only complaint is that it's not long lasting it last around 5-6hrs on me.

MAC MSFN: As mentioned above with my combo skin, I also find it hard to get good powders.  Even much raved about NARS loose powder didn't do me any good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Most powders end up making my skin look dry or look cakey, but MSFN gives just the perfect finish! So I end up with dewy skin from the foundation and a glow from the MSFN. Perfect!!

Nars Albatross highlighter  

Covergirl Lashblast: I've tried so many mascaras recently, none of them give me the lashes I want but this mascara does the best job.  I have your typical asian lashes and this mascara is the only one I found that gives good volume without clumping. So much better than more expensive mascaras such as Diorshow.

I won't mention any of stuff I love from SCF from MAC since I only had it for a week or so XD. 

*Skincare*

Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil: it removes makeup perfectly and leaves my skin feeling soft and clean.  

*Nail stuff*

CDN Solar Oil: I love this stuff!! It keeps your nail and cuticles in great shape! It smells soooo good too. 

Seche Vite: The best topcoat ever!

I don't have any hair faves, I'm forever searching for the product that suits my hair.  I found it in Japan but it's not sold here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love to see everyone's fave, it could be just a list with no blurb next to it.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 1, 2010)

Ohhh I like doing faves too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Makeup: *

*Foundation* - Revlon Photo Ready - It doesn't make me oily at all! It photographs a little on the lighter side but I just use bronzer and it looks amazing.... 

*Concealer* - Studio Sculpt - covers my blemishes and under eye circles really well - Downside is that you need to work with it a bit more than Studio Finish....

*Eyeshadow* - Kid e/s...I use this everyday to define my crease or as a quick wash of colour. It is a lovely veluxe texture! 

*Mascara* - OH MY GAWWWD!! I love this mascara.. Pity it is so expensive... It just makes my lashes look so full and long! 

*Cheeks* - Sunbasque blush - gives such a nice flush to my cheeks with a tiny bit of shimmer.... 

*Lips* - YSL Rogue Volupte - They can dry my lips out a little bit, but they are sooo creamy and soooo pigmented! The colours are gorgeous! 

*Skincare*

I have used Clinique for years and I love their face wash, toner and moisturiser... but I know a lot of people dont like their stuff... 

*Nails*

Essie Chinchilly, Chanel Particuliere and Seche Vite Top Coat

*Hair*

Evo Root Canal Base Support Spray - This gives me sooo much volume which I need because my hair is really fine, but super heavy, so it gets weighed down... But its not sticky like a moose.. Once you dry your hair you cant even tell it is in there...


*EDIT: Ok so in my haste, I didnt actually write what mascara it was that i loved... bahahahahah

Its DIOR SHOW.... *


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 1, 2010)

I have way too many favorite products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Foundation*
*Shu & Koh Gen Do for natural coverage & Asian skin
*MAC Face & Body, SFF, Sculpt 
*Giorgio Armani Face Fabric

*Concealer*
*Shu Pro concealer
*MAC Select Cover-up

*Powder*
*MAC MSFN, P+P Transparent powder
*MUFE HD, Shu finishing powder

*Highlight*
*Benefit Highbeam
*Dior Diamond Shimmer
*MUFE Shine on

*Eyeshadow*
Anything MUFE and MAC.. Mattes, VPs, Satins, Matte2
Probably use Wedge and Mystery the most, but love the duochromes.

*Eyeliner*
*MUFE Aqua liners
*UD 24/7 
*MAC f/l

*Lash curler*
Shiseido and Shu!!

*Blush*
MAC Powder Blush! And some Shu Asian exclusive shades. They are awesome!

*Lipsticks*
* MACAmplified Cream and Cremesheen are my faves. 
* Also love Shu lippies - they are the best for Asian skintone!
I also love Dior, YSL, Chanel, D&G, Guerlain lippies... What can I say? I love lipsticks lol

*Skincare*
*Shu cleansing oil and new Red juvenus range. 
*MAC Lightful lotion
*MAC Fix +

*Nails*
*Seche Vite fast dry top coat
*China Glaze For Audrey

*Hair*
Aesop Shampoo and Conditioner


----------



## tarnii (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Ohhh I like doing faves too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Mascara* - OH MY GAWWWD!! I love this mascara.. Pity it is so expensive... It just makes my lashes look so full and long! 
_

 
Okay you totally have my attention....now what is the mascara that deserves such a build up


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tarnii* 

 
_Okay you totally have my attention....now what is the mascara that deserves such a build up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL I just figured it is called Oh My Gawwwd!


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 2, 2010)

Woooooo so many interesting products! Thanks to everyone that posted and the little blurbs! I'm going to check some of the stuff listed out.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tarnii* 

 
_Okay you totally have my attention....now what is the mascara that deserves such a build up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what is this mascara, me wantssssit! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_LOL I just figured it is called Oh My Gawwwd!_

 





 yeah, I can see it being a benefit mascara name. hehehe


----------



## Lyssah (Mar 2, 2010)

*Makeup: *

*Foundation* - Giorgio Armani Face Fabric
(Expensive - but so worth it. I hated foundation til I used this one)

*Concealer* - Studio Finish

*Eyeshadow* - Stars n Rockets, Parfait Amour, Shimmermoss.. (this week).

*Mascara* - Still searching.

*Lips* - still addicted to Angel and Creme Cup..

*Skincare*

Dermalogica UltraCalming Cleanser
Dermalogica Multi Active Moisturiser
Dermalogica SPF 30 Booster

*Nails*

OPI Rapid Fast Top Coat, Purple with a Purpose and Happy Anniversary!

*Hair*
Masqintense for Fine hair - I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this!!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 2, 2010)

^LOL TBH I love any excuse to make a list. I dunno what the hell is wrong with me but I've got a serious list fetish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My Current Faves:

At the moment my most favorite things ever are my *Hakuhodo* brushes. I LOVE them so much, I really do...

*Skin Care:*
- Mario Bedescu Glycolic Toner - this stuff is magic. It's helped fade some marks on my face and has shrunken my pores
- Mario Bedescu Enzyme Cleanser
- Unrefined Shea Butter
- Mac Moisturelush Eye Cream
- Mac Fast Response Eye Cream - Omg...I apply this before my concealer and it glides on like warm butter and concealer does not settle into any lines
- Mac Cleanse Off Oil - HG makeup remover
- Mac Fix+ - Amaaazing.
- L'Occitane Immortelle Very Precious Cream - night cream. I apply it with shea butter mixed in
- Embryollise Lait Creme Concentrate
- Steam Cream - amaaazing!!!!

*Foundation:*
- Mac Studio Tint SPF 15 - This is the product I've been searching for! Nice light coverage, does not feel heavy on my face, looks Amazing topped off with MSF Natural!
- MUFE Mat Velvet
*
Powder:*
- MSF Natural
- Mac Blot Loose
*
Eyeliner:*
- Feline Kohl Power is my one true love of black eye liners
- Blacktrack Fluidline
- Stila Smudgepots
*
Eyeshadow:*
- Detrivore Cosmetics loose pigments
- Embark + Beauty Burst e/s - I use these every day! 
- Blues, Purples, Teals, Super Bright colours..
*
Blush:*
- Superdupernatural
- Lilyland Cremeblend Blushes
- Hipness Blush (From Fafi), Nars Crazed, Mac Gleeful, Mac Tippy
*
Highlighter:*
- Trace Gold Blush
- Refined MSF
- Pearlmatte Face Powder
*
Concealer:*
- Mac Studio Sculpt - Love how creamy and blendable it is and it dries to a nice finish
*
Mascara:*
- Zoomblack
- Lash Blast
*
Lipgloss:*
- Mac lip glasses - although they are really sticky I love the range
- Stila Lip Glazes
*
Lipstick:*
- YSL Rouge Volupte
- OCC Lip Tars - bit of a pain having to reapply them but I can live with it
- Mac Amplified Creams
*
Nail Polish:*
- China Glaze
- OPI - Loving Jade is the new Black at the mo

*Perfume:*
- Jean Paul Gaultier Classique - My signature scent!

*Hair:*
- Coconut + Olive Oils
- LUSH Jasmin Henna Fluff Ease
- Shea Butter
*
Face Treats:*
- Coffee and Honey Mask/Scrub
- Volcanic Ash Thermal Mask

*Body Moisturizers:*
- The Body Shop Wild Cherry Body Butter
- Sohum Madagascaran Vanilla Body Butter
- Korres Guava Body Butter
- Shea Butter


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^LOL TBH I love any excuse to make a list. I dunno what the hell is wrong with me but I've got a serious list fetish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 you always make me laugh! I love list, too.  I have so many list docs on my computer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_
*Skin Care:*
- Mario Bedescu Glycolic Toner - this stuff is magic. It's helped fade some marks on my face and has shrunken my pores_

 
Cool! I've been searching for a good toner! I'm going to check this one out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Forgot about Perfumes!! Shame on me! Shame, shame, shame! 

*Fave Perfume* Miss Dior Cherie Blooming Bouquet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I own many perfumes but I love none more than this one. It's my signature scent.


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 

 
_*Fave Perfume* Miss Dior Cherie Blooming Bouquet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I own many perfumes but I love none more than this one. It's my signature scent._

 
Is that the green one? It is my favorite too! I also love BLV, Anna Sui, Chanel Chance, Salvatore Ferragamo, etc, etc


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 2, 2010)

Haha, I have a few faves too many too....LOLOL!!

*Foundation
**NP


*Concealer*
?? dont use it though I prob should 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Powder*
MUFE #4, its a loose trnasparent setting shimmer powder, I forget its exact name


*Highlight*
Etude Marbleade #3

*Eyeshadow*
Smoke & Diamonds, Satin Taupe (staple go to), Your Ladyship piggie

*Eyeliner*
Um right now I'm loving UD Zero, and my ever faithful Lancome waterprrof liner, its a shimmery brown

*Lash curler*





 dont use one


*Blush*
NARS Orgasm, Sin & Oasis get the most use


*Lipsticks*
Way To Love
Creme Cup


*Skincare*
Shiseido anything, I have a boatload of stuff I'm not going to list it all...LOL!

*Nails*
Tickle My France-y

*Hair*
?? dunno - whatever I grab first.... I'm really not hair fussy, so long as its clean, shiny and smells good I bascially dont give a shit...LOL!!!

*Perfume*
I have a few I am passionate about atm ~
Ange ou Demon
Hidden Fantasy
Hanae Mori Butterfly
MC M

The M is the one I never dont have, I always have a stash of it so its prob fair to say its my fave


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Is that the green one? It is my favorite too! I also love BLV, Anna Sui, Chanel Chance, Salvatore Ferragamo, etc, etc_

 
It's the pink one, the last one I got before I banned myself from buying more perfumes.  Well I lie, I was on a ban and I was flying back to Australia from Osaka for a break, and the SA handed me the perfume and I couldn't resist.  Also the when she told me it was Japan exclusive or something. I was like if I don't get it I might never get it. I'm such a sucker for those gimmicks. T.T 

I have to try the green one! Not until I finish one of my bottles though.  After the above incident I've banned myself from testing out any perfumes.  I have zero self-control. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, I are a shopaholic


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 2, 2010)

Sorry ladies I've been a bit slack on here lately, the new job is keeping me mega busy but here is my wee list:

*Foundation*
- Still have yet to find a HG but for now Studio Sculpt

*Concealer*
- Clinique All About Eyes 

*Powder*
- Studio Fix Powder, I wear this as an everyday foundation because I have pretty decent skin so I don't need the fuller coverage.

*Highlight*
- Blonde MSF (lighter side)
- Perfect Topping MSF

*Eyeshadow*
- Femme Fi
- Satin Taupe
- Cloud (Stila)
- Champagne (Gorgeous Cosmetics)
- Fab (Gorgeous Cosmetics)
These are probably my HG's and the ones I reach for the most lately because I have to wear toned down makeup at the new job

*Blush*
- Blonde MSF, an absolute must for pale girls, so pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- So Ceylon MSF

*Mascara*
- Dior Show
- Lancome Hypnose Drama

*Eyeliner*
- Alamay liquid eyeliner. Still haven't found one better for that price!

*Lipstick*
- As most of you gals already know HIGH TEA!!!! Getting 4 of em at the F & F
- Hot Gossip is a new fav too

*Lipgloss*
- Any of the Lancome Juicy Tubes, so sticky and yummy!

*Skin Care*
- Olay, yup the cheaper stuff has just worked better for me!

*Hair*
- Redken, All Soft
- Matrix So Silver Shampoo, use once a week keeps the brassiness away

*Perfume*
- Issey Miyake
- JLo Miami Glow
- Channel No 5


----------



## tarnii (Mar 2, 2010)

*Makeup: 

Foundation* - Mac F&B N2 mixed with strobe liquid and Mac Studio Fix Powder N3

*Eyes -  *Painterly Paintpot various Mac shadows in neutral shades (not sure of shades as they are in a pallet) Rich Ground Fluidline. 

*Mascara* - No favourite, still searching for "the one" 

*Cheeks* - Warm Soul Mineralise Blush, Blonde MSF

*Lips* - Girls Delight Dazzleglass

*Skincare *- Lancome Hydra Zen Gel moisturiser and Dermalogica Barrier Repair

*Perfume - *Viva La Juicy


----------



## Brie (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^LOL TBH I love any excuse to make a list. I dunno what the hell is wrong with me but I've got a serious list fetish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





- OPI - Loving Jade is the new Black at the mo


_

 
me too on both! I keep looking at my nails and smiling haha!
(I won the Hong Kong collection and I put that one on as soon as I saw it!)

Skin care-
Got sent Thalgo cleanser and toner, love it my skin feels so soft. And no weird reaction too it like lots of other things I've tried. I use it with the Trilogy moisturiser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Biore strips, weird sick obsession......

Makeup wise-
Really liking the Graftobian setting spray

Maybelline dream mousse stuff?? (that one was a huge surprise that I actually liked it)

I won some stuff from Clinique and it included the new Mascara which I really like. I never like these 'fad' wands that brands keep comming out with but its actually works, no clumpy build up. (won stuff from being a runner up in that it girls thingy)

Benefit in general - I know its bad but ever since the packaging sucked me in I'm in love haha. The products too obviously!

ebay for lashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




evo shine spray (got sent it, but it makes my hair pretty looking and smelling, it kind of smells like watermelon candy!)

oh and these lipglosses I got for   like 2.50 at a cheapie shop, holly crap they are good, a really opaque nude, a high shine opaque black and this clear shiney purple that is perfect over the top of Fashion Mews, (which I'm still kicking myself for not buying a backup of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Oh and I've been super lucky with winning stuff lately


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_
*Hair*
?? dunno - whatever I grab first.... I'm really not hair fussy, so long as its clean, shiny and smells good I bascially dont give a shit...LOL!!!_

 
LOL. I feel like that nowdays.. By the time I do my makeup, I can't be bothered doing my hair. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 
_It's the pink one, the last one I got before I banned myself from buying more perfumes. Well I lie, I was on a ban and I was flying back to Australia from Osaka for a break, and the SA handed me the perfume and I couldn't resist. Also the when she told me it was Japan exclusive or something. I was like if I don't get it I might never get it. I'm such a sucker for those gimmicks. T.T 

I have to try the green one! Not until I finish one of my bottles though. After the above incident I've banned myself from testing out any perfumes. I have zero self-control. 

Yes, I are a shopaholic_

 
 Haha, exclusives are my thang too!! The pink one is quite floral right?  I am yet to finish any of my perfumes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That would be depressing.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 
_Biore strips, weird sick obsession......_

 
Urm.. okay, it is my obsession too.. I love seeing all those little dirty mountains of gunks


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Haha, exclusives are my thang too!! The pink one is quite floral right?  I am yet to finish any of my perfumes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That would be depressing._

 
I'm hopeless at describing perfume scents, it's floraly but fresh and not overpowering.  I generally love fresh smelling perfumes. I have no idea if my idea of 'fresh' is everyone's idea of 'fresh' though.  I have about 50 bottles :|.  I went a little bit nuts in Japan with good exchange and bargain perfume shops. :|  Japan was sooooo bad for the wallet! So many cute things there...


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tarnii* 

 
_Okay you totally have my attention....now what is the mascara that deserves such a build up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_LOL I just figured it is called Oh My Gawwwd!_

 

Bahahaha I'm a total idiot.. 

It is diorshow... 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^LOL TBH I love any excuse to make a list. I dunno what the hell is wrong with me but I've got a serious list fetish
_

 

Haha I feel ya! I'm a massive list fanatic! I make lists of my lists  I have a million pieces of paper with a million lists all over my house ... Insane!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 

 
_I'm hopeless at describing perfume scents, it's floraly but fresh and not overpowering.  I generally love fresh smelling perfumes. I have no idea if my idea of 'fresh' is everyone's idea of 'fresh' though.  I have about 50 bottles :|.  I went a little bit nuts in Japan with good exchange and bargain perfume shops. :|  Japan was sooooo bad for the wallet! So many cute things there..._

 
 I didn't like Miss Cheri, but Miss Cheri pink sounds really nice!  Haha, I have that many perfumes too, but my collection goes over 15+ years.. Wow, all those perfumes must have dented your savings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 
_Haha I feel ya! I'm a massive list fanatic! I make lists of my lists  I have a million pieces of paper with a million lists all over my house ... Insane!_

 
 I was going to say it must be the lawyer in you, but then I am all about lists too!

Hmm.. Diorshow doesn't do a thing for me. But it is probably the wand is too big for my short Asian lashes!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Haha I feel ya! I'm a massive list fanatic! I make lists of my lists  I have a million pieces of paper with a million lists all over my house ... Insane!_

 

^That sounds like me! I have a folder on my desktop called "Lists" and I spent a good portion of last Sunday looking for a list making program to download that you could add pictures and links to lol.. My partner got me a new mouse pad a few weeks ago. One side is a mouse pad but if you flip it over its a ruled notepad for you guessed it.... making lists! He's so thoughtful.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 2, 2010)

Here's my list but seriously, this will all be different in a weeks time!

*Foundation* -  Studio moisture tint or SFF.. although sometimes I like Mineralize Satinfinish as well! The Studio Moisture tint is my HG though for a light look and SFF if I’m going out.
*Primer-* philosophy the present is bloody amazing! Even if you put it on by itself it makes your skin look ‘soft focus’ without any annoying sparkles.. it’s completely matte. Also keeps my t-zone more matte than anything else I’ve ever used.
*Concealer* -  Studio finish.. sometimes! LOL I also use studio stick or moisturecover as well! Nothing covers as good as studio finish but man, it’s dry! I usually have to put it on then wait for it to melt a bit.

*Eyeshadow* – Wedge in the crease, Daisychain (or chamomile) for under the brows and nylon or shroom in the inner corners. I use these colours pretty much daily. Oh and cork for the brows.

*Mascara* – I’ve been using Lash Blast for years and can make my lashes look pretty much false with it.. still open to something else as I don’t really like the matte black look. Love most of clinique's mascaras especially the High Impact.


*Cheeks* – True Romantic over Cubic or Gingerly over Tenderling.. I like to use a softer shade all over the cheek then a pop of a brighter colour just on the apple.
*Bronzer*- Stila Shade 2 is my HG right now, when I’m paler Sunny by Nature
*Highlighter*- Pink Leopard. does nothing for me as a bronzer.  

*Lips* – Lucas’ paw paw ointment. LOVE IT!!

*Skincare*
Rice bran oil to remove makeup, wiped off with baby wipes
then lather up with Dermalogica cleanser and oil control lotion to finish.. although I love SMF as well.

*Nails*

Rimmel’s polishes.  They don’t have the biggest range of colours but last a really long time for a drugstore brand.

*Hair*

Moroccan oil.. LOVE! Gives moisture without being too greasy
  Paul Mitchell moisture range with the Super Charged moisture once a week.. my hair is shiny and silky again after my proteinated mishap..
*Fragrance*
For now I'm really digging the Body Shop's Moroccan Rose. I love anything rose scented so this was a must. Other than that MAC's Africananimal is the only feminine scent I own, the rest are aftershaves. I love it when people comment and I tell them it's a guy's fragrance and they say 'but you smell so good!' LOL!
Love Joop- on me it smells different than on guys.. brings back memories of when I met my man! Also Boss, or Jean Paul Gaultier's Le Male.. on me smells like lollies!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_Bahahaha I'm a total idiot.. 

It is diorshow... _

 
LOL you just had 20 girls googling "Oh my Gawwd!"..


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 2, 2010)

^^^^  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























































Maybe I should trademark that phrase... I reckon I would buy a mascara by that name.. I think someone said earlier it sounds like something Benefit would release.. lol


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 2, 2010)

^^^ Yeah I agree with sunniechan. It is so Benefit.
Carina, if it is your OMGawwwd mascara, you might like to check out Diorshow Extase.. Apparently it is an improved version?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 2, 2010)

^^ Haha thanks Nat... I'll check it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Guess what everyone! I got the job!!!! Woooooooooooooo




























































:  stars:


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 2, 2010)

Buwahahahahahah congrats Carina! Buy buy buy..!! 
Woohoo now you can shout your sister lunch lol


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 3, 2010)

Woo hoo!! Congrats carina! I expect to see more hauls from you!!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrats Carina!!!!! Now you have some extra $ I thoroughly advise you take Nats advice, I can feel a spree coming on....LOL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sal, I have been perusing your MUA list, you got some mail there and some nice swap items!!!


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 3, 2010)

Aww so disappointed that it's diorshow T.T, maybe I got a crappy one because mine was so runny and goopy, and did nothing for my lashes.  Though I prefer volume rather than length, maybe this is why.  

I think "Oh my Gawwd!" is a super cool name for a mascara.  I would buy it just for the name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^ Haha thanks Nat... I'll check it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Guess what everyone! I got the job!!!! Woooooooooooooo_

 
Congrats!!! 












What job did you get?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_[Sal, I have been perusing your MUA list, you got some mail there and some nice swap items!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks mate! Will take a look.. just to let everyone know I'm up for swaps for everything on my sale list too.. I'm pretty sure it's all on MUA but just in case I missed anything.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 3, 2010)

^Nice one Carina, congratulations!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How could they not hire you, I mean seriously?

Btw what exactly IS the job lol..?


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrats Carina!! When do you start?? I'm timing your next list in the haulage thread


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 3, 2010)

LOL, omg Robyn that made me laugh!! Carina is the queen of hauls here methinks


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 3, 2010)

*joins the employed corner with Carina*


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Buwahahahahahah congrats Carina! Buy buy buy..!! 
Woohoo now you can shout your sister lunch lol_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_





 Woo hoo!! Congrats carina! I expect to see more hauls from you!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Congrats Carina!!!!! Now you have some extra $ I thoroughly advise you take Nats advice, I can feel a spree coming on....LOL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunniechan* 

 
_


Congrats!!! 












What job did you get?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^Nice one Carina, congratulations!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How could they not hire you, I mean seriously?

Btw what exactly IS the job lol..? _

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Congrats Carina!! When do you start?? I'm timing your next list in the haulage thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_LOL, omg Robyn that made me laugh!! Carina is the queen of hauls here methinks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks ladies!!! The job is with the Law Society of NSW in their Licensing and Registrations Department. 

And yes there will be a BIGGGGGG Spree coming! bahahahahahahah! The first thing I thought when I got it was "will my first pay come through in time for my CP for Liberty of London!" hahahahahahaha

JL - I'm honoured by the title "queen of hauls"! hahaha! I don't think my bf would be too pleased with that though... He said to me he is going to watch me like a hawk when I get the job because I need to buy clothes before I buy makeup  meh! who needs clothes! hahahahaha

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_*joins the employed corner with Carina*_

 
You got a job Mich! YAYYYYYYYY! Where at!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!? Congratulations!


----------



## tangledrose (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_*joins the employed corner with Carina*_

 


Yay! Congrats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





There's nothing like starting a new job!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks guys! I got a job at David Jones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Training starts next Thursday!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2010)

That is so cool Mich!!  Bugger you are not down here in Melbourne, otherwise I would suck up to you for the staff discount


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 3, 2010)

Hehehe you're so funny Nat


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_*joins the employed corner with Carina*_

 





and Yay for the DJs discount!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Hehehe you're so funny Nat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Which DJ department is it? Promise, I won't come and stalk you


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh Mich that is so awesome!! Now you get to play with makeups all day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Were you working in makeup before?


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh crap.. that's assuming you're in the MU dept!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks so much Sal!! I was doing admin before, but I've started a Beauty Services certificate and will be doing make up next semester, so I got extremely lucky! 

Yeah it is cosmetics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm too poor right now to even consider using the discount card hahaha. Once I get back on my feet and pay my brother back I might start hauling again. Luckily I haven't been interested in any of the collections since the holidays and I'm trying to avoid the pretty Liberty packaging lol!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 4, 2010)

OMG, you must be over the moon Mich!! That is fantastic!
Someone suggested I should consider getting a job at DJ, rather than Myer.. Apparently it is better? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It sounds dangerous working at the cosmetics/shoes/fashion department lol


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks so much, Nat! I am rapt! I promised myself to take the first permanent job I could get and I never in a million years thought it would be this one lol. I was mostly applying for reception coz thats all I know how to do! Someone decided to give me a break, I guess.

I was reading vogue forums last night and so many people wrote bad things about working for DJ but I'm just going to ignore those things til I start and see what it's like at my store haha.

It would be dangerous for you I think hahaha. All those lipsticks.. so close..


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats Mich I'm so happy you landed a job and one that sh*ts all over your last one by the sounds of it!! You were destined to move to Sydney and find that one me thinks!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_Thanks so much, Nat! I am rapt! I promised myself to take the first permanent job I could get and I never in a million years thought it would be this one lol. I was mostly applying for reception coz thats all I know how to do! Someone decided to give me a break, I guess.

I was reading vogue forums last night and so many people wrote bad things about working for DJ but I'm just going to ignore those things til I start and see what it's like at my store haha.

It would be dangerous for you I think hahaha. All those lipsticks.. so close.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha remember awhile ago, I told you would be good at selling cosmetics and stuff? You didn't believe me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually it was a manager at a certain cosmetics store told me that DJ is better.. I don't know if she knew something or a simply the case of 'grass is greener', but it would be so much fun anyhoo!!

Yeah I would be checking out Shu, Giorgio Armani and Alannah Hill all the time.. DJ should hire me, because whatever I earn from them will go back straight to their store lol.


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 4, 2010)

^^Ahaha you always crack me up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope I have lots and lots of fun and make loads of money and blow it all on make up


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_^^Ahaha you always crack me up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope I have lots and lots of fun and make loads of money and blow it all on make up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That sounds great!!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_That is so cool Mich!! Bugger you are not down here in Melbourne, otherwise I would suck up to you for the staff discount 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL, Nat is alright, she wont be lonely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She has plenty of people close by who can keep her [staff discount] company


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_*joins the employed corner with Carina*_

 
Well done Michelle, good luck with your new job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There seem to be a few jobs going around... maybe I should start looking. My current job is destroying my poor back one day at a time. My back and what little is left of my sanity!


----------



## sunniechan (Mar 11, 2010)

Another favourites list with stuff I got new and had for 2-6 weeks (except 1).
*
Skincare*

DDF Wrinkle Resist & Pore Minimizer: This stuff is amazing!! It smells soooo good and when you put it on your skin feels soooo smooth and looks a lot smoother, too! It works great as a primer, too.  I've used Smashbox primer and Laura Mercier one, but this is the best by far in terms of primer. 

*Makeup 

*Clinque High Lengths Mascara: I got this free, it's one of those comb type mascara wands, it gives really nice length and separation.  I still prefer Lashblast as I prefer volume vs length.  But it's fantastic for lower lashes and also hard to reach lashes! Also, I find that it gives better length and volume than diorshow (If someone wants a comparison shot of both them on the lashes let me know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) One con of the product is that it doesn't seem to hold curls well as it could.

MAC Quad 3 (Purple)*:*I love this quad so much! One of the colours (Mink Pink) is pretty much useless for me, but the greatness of Black Tulip and Bruised Plum more than make up for it! 

Bubblegum l/s: It's such a pretty pink colour! Love the subtle purple coming through, too.  I can't wait to get lavender wind, I think it'll be perfect with it. 

Azalea Blossom b/o: It has become my almost everyday blush, I think it's a perfect blush for spring and summer for me.  It gives this wonderful cool pink flush to my face, giving a cool refreshed look. Usually pinks blushes either get drowned out by my red cheeks when I get hot, or makes it look worse giving me this hot and flustered kind of look. 

Ripe Peach b/o: I think I'll used this more in autumn, it gives this wonderful glow to your face. 

Vintage Grape b/o: I only had this blush for 3 days, but I've worn it everyday since I got it. Also, even though I had it for a short while, since what I thought of ripe peach and azalea hasn't changed over time, and also my love for them hasn't dwindled I thought I would put it here. Since the weather here has been cool and dreary, I've worn it to give warmth to my face, it's such a beautiful blush, I didn't get why people liked purple blushes, but I so get it now.  It gives this wonderful warm and sultry flush to your cheeks. 

Jest e/s: I love this as my inner tear duct highlighter and use it almost everyday. I also use it as my lid colour when I want to have wide awake and bushytailed look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anastasia Brow gel: I ride a scooter, so I have to take my fullfaced helmet on and off couple of times a day, and when I come home the brow gel is still working! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It obviously doesn't look as good at the end of the day,  but i still have neat looking brows because of this gel. ^_^


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 28, 2010)

A few faves of the moment:

*Dirty Plum Blush* - I'm so glad I bought this. It is similar to Vintage Grape but it's completely matte and such a pretty colour.
*
Impeccable Brow Pencil* - Nice one MAC!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Studio Fix Lash* - I like it better than Lash Blast
*
Random Asian Nail Polish Remover* - I picked it up in China Town. It's got no name on it but it's pink, smells like roses, is kinda oily and has no acetone smell to it which my boy loves. AND it gets nail polish off really well. Oh and it comes in this cool bottle. You press the top down and the liquid comes out >_< Innovative!
*
Body Shop Wild Cherry Body Butter* - I love love love it! Mmmm smells so good.
*
Bough Grey e/s *- I've been wearing this every chance I get since I bought it. Such a pretty colour!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 30, 2010)

My current favorite:
MAC mineralized foundation SPF15!!! Move over Shu!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 30, 2010)

^ wow really? I've been to mac twice and both times the MAs turned me off it back to SFF. I wanna try it!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 30, 2010)

I can't wear SFF and Sculpt, because they go really heavy on me!  Did MUAs turn you off, because you have oily t-zone?  I am super oily and Mineralized foundation does not make my face more oily than other foundations. I actually love how I blot and it doesn't come off!  Go and ask MUA to apply half of your face and see if you like it


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 30, 2010)

The mineralise foundation is suitable for all skintypes. The difference between it vs. sculpt/SFF is the coverage; it is more medium coverage whilst the other two and medium to full buildable. Also it is a natural satin finish, so not AS dewy as sculpt, and obviously not matte like SFF. 

I've found people who like tech, but don't want as much coverage, really like it. You still have to set it with some form of powder tho. I've found in appts it's good for both young and mature skins coz it's super hydrating. 

Give it a go and see how it feels; it might be a good alternative to SFF/Sculpt for every day wear.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 31, 2010)

They turned me away from it because of my oily T zone, and bc I found mineralize skin finish shifted all over my nose. Another MUA said that if she didn't exfoliate everyday it made her look flakey and accentuated all her imperfections so that scared me off!

I like the matteness of SFF but it's a lot heavier than what I need. I actually have really clear skin so sort of question myself as to why I'm using something so heavy! I alternate btwn SFF and the studio moisture tint set with MSFN which I like, but I get super oily around the nose straight away.

Stuff it, I'm gonna go and try it out. Thanks guys!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 31, 2010)

^^ An MUA told me you can mix something like strobe cream with SFF or SC to sheer it out - maybe try that??


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 31, 2010)

^yeah! I mixed SFF with a bit of moisturiser a lot before I discovered studio moisture tint. I'm lazy, I want it all-in-one


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CatsMeow* 

 
_ it is a natural satin finish, so not AS dewy as sculpt, and obviously not matte like SFF. _

 
 Urm, I don't find Sculpt dewy at all.. F&B definitely, but not SS?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 
_They turned me away from it because of my oily T zone, and bc I found mineralize skin finish shifted all over my nose. Another MUA said that if she didn't exfoliate everyday it made her look flakey and accentuated all her imperfections so that scared me off!

I like the matteness of SFF but it's a lot heavier than what I need. I actually have really clear skin so sort of question myself as to why I'm using something so heavy! I alternate btwn SFF and the studio moisture tint set with MSFN which I like, but I get super oily around the nose straight away.

Stuff it, I'm gonna go and try it out. Thanks guys!_

 
 Haha, trust me, I have lots of imperfections and Mineralized foundation does not accentuate them. Actually on my 2nd day of using this, I forgot to put the concealer, because my face looked flawless lol.  The weird thing is, I took my bestie to the store and MA there tried to talk her out of it too.  Her skin was in mess, because she was still recovering from major op.. The foundation looked kinda heavy on her first, but then by the time we got out of the store, it looked fab on her.  Now she thinks it is the best foundation ever!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm about to head out to try it! What brush do you use for it?


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 31, 2010)

Either #130 or #190.  I saw MUA using #187 too! Hope it works for you!!


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 1, 2010)

Sculpt is mega dewy. lol. It's described by mac as a 'satin' finish... so in terms of dewynss it goes matte-natural-satin.

I mix my foundation, so I end up using a million products. But I find I get the right colour and texture by doing so, so it doesn't bother me.

I have to mix my foundation to get the right colour because I am not completely NC and need a smidge of NW. So I sheer out my SFF (NC20+NW15) with a bit of hyper real (NC200) or F&B (C2) and Strobe Liquid. Because I have a bit of rosacea, and I like my t-zone completely matte, I use select coverup concealer in these areas. But then I use the mineralise loose powder in "medium light" all over to give me a more natural finish. The more you buff that in, the more of a natural glow you get. I love that stuff.


----------



## sunniechan (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm loving MAC mineralized foundation SPF15, too! I have oily t-zone and most foundations I have to blot or powder during the day.  But with this I don't really need to.  I love the natural finish of it.  Funny thing is I actually hated it when they put it on me at the store, but when I got home I loved it.


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 1, 2010)

^^ Yay!!


----------



## CatsMeow (Apr 1, 2010)

So Nat, does this mean your quest for a HG foundation is over? lol


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 1, 2010)

LOL Ali, I always had HG foundations... They just keep on changing!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 8, 2010)

Just wondering, is anyone keen to do project 10 pan with me? I wanted to do it and incorporate it into this thread so that we could do a mini-review on the products we would re-purchase and why....


----------



## spectrolite (May 8, 2010)

What is it exactly? Is that where you don't buy any products until you use 10 of what you have?


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 8, 2010)

yeah basically 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i dont know if i have the will power to do it, but i have alllllll these products that im so close to finishing but because i keep buying so much i never actually do finish them... so i wanted to give it a go.... 

in particular i want to do it for lip products and cream produtcs that i think might go off if i dont use them soon


----------



## xLongLashesx (May 8, 2010)

I'll do it!

I just finished a studio moisture fix and a lingering brow pencil.. do they count? oh and a tube of lashblast ..actually i think my  whole 10 pan would just be mascaras! LOL


----------



## vintageroses (May 8, 2010)

^^ haha you should just call it project 10 tubes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahahha! I can't do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have alot of stuff but not many of them are almost finished! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would take forever to finish them. haha but i'll make it a point to use up stuff which i have hit pan! So that i get through them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My MAC foundation is almost doneee. yays maybe 1/2 a month more (if i use it daily).


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_I'll do it!

I just finished a studio moisture fix and a lingering brow pencil.. do they count? oh and a tube of lashblast ..actually i think my  whole 10 pan would just be mascaras! LOL_

 
Hahaha sweet! You are already 3 down! 

I have a few other beauty products I need to get through, like a Dermalogica body scrub and some face masks.. I think I should make it a project 20 pan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_^^ haha you should just call it project 10 tubes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahahha! I can't do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have alot of stuff but not many of them are almost finished! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would take forever to finish them. haha but i'll make it a point to use up stuff which i have hit pan! So that i get through them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My MAC foundation is almost doneee. yays maybe 1/2 a month more (if i use it daily)._

 

lol yes I should 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have hit pan on my Select Sheer Pressed Powder and almost hit pan on my Satin Taupe e/s, so I want to finish them.... I dont think I will rebuy the Select Sheer.... I much prefer blot powder to Select Sheer.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I will definitely repurchase Satin Taupe... it is my fave MAC e/s.....

I think I need to pick a blush and try and use that up as well.. I have made a fairly good dent on my NARS Madly Blush, so that will probably be my next victim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ok so here is my list so far:

1. Dermalogica Body Scrub
2. Satin Taupe Eyeshadow
3. MAC Plushlash
4. NARS Madly Blush
5. MAC Virgin Kiss l/g
6. MAC Bare Necessity Dazzleglass
7. MAC Funshine slimshine
8. Napoleon Perdis Pore Minimizer and Mattifier ( I was going to repurchase this, but it is $65!!!! I remember it was like $35 bucks when I worked there!!! Outrageous)
9. MAC Select Sheer Powder


----------



## vintageroses (May 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_lol yes I should 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have hit pan on my Select Sheer Pressed Powder and almost hit pan on my Satin Taupe e/s, so I want to finish them.... I dont think I will rebuy the Select Sheer.... I much prefer blot powder to Select Sheer.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I will definitely repurchase Satin Taupe... it is my fave MAC e/s.....

I think I need to pick a blush and try and use that up as well.. I have made a fairly good dent on my NARS Madly Blush, so that will probably be my next victim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha okays i'll try to use my foundation everyday! I usually don't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha then it will be done! & yes! My select sheer has hit pan quite awhile ago! been trying to use it daily too! ahhs i have not tried MAC Blot powder, i might go for that next! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha i just started on eyeshadows so pan hitting as yet! I'm going to try to use up my fluidline & liquidlast too! 

I can never pick a blushh i just love to switch out blushes daily! HAHA. Don't you agreee Carina? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehes & oh i'm trying to do this thing called 'gloss out 2010', meaning you can't buy any lip products! haha. I seriously need to do it, so get my lipglosses going!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 8, 2010)

I need to do gloss out too!!!  I have so many lippies now it is a complete joke!! 

Yes I totally switch my blushes daily, but I have found that I NEVER use anything up that way... It is such a waste...


----------



## vintageroses (May 8, 2010)

^^ haha shall we make a pact to each other to NOT buy any lip stuff for the 2nd half of the year till Christmas? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just because that's when the holiday collection gets released 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha! Oh noo but Alice + Olivia are gonna release some reallly pretty dazzleglasses! oh wells if you are gonna gloss out with me then i will do it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeahhh me tooooo! I wonder if i will ever be able to hit pan on a blush, i will feel super excited when i do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahas


----------



## spectrolite (May 8, 2010)

^I don't think I'm strong enough to do this challenge :/ I guess I can try..  I have finished a heap of things just recently but I've already replaced some of them. Here is whats gone or almost gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Just finished Pressed Blot Powder last week
- About to finish MSF Natural - Dark
- Finished Mario Bedescu Glycolic Toner (replaced!)
- Finished L'Occitaine Imortelle Very Precious Cream 
- Almost finished Embark e/s - just a bit around the sides left.. so hard to get to!
- Studio Sculpt Concealer has a major dent in it
- A few nail polishes are down to half or less
- Finished a Seche Vite last week
- Almost finished a Felike Kohl Power
- Almost finished UD Zero Pencil
- Almost finished Fast Response Eye Cream 

Maybe I will join in the lip product ban... maybe. Those new Tom Ford lippies are calling to me.


----------



## vintageroses (May 9, 2010)

Hahah looks like we all need the lip product ban! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahas!


----------



## spectrolite (May 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_Hahah looks like we all need the lip product ban! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hahas!_

 
^Are B2M's allowed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




??? I've got a ton of empty packages saved up. It kinda feels like cheating though hehehe.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 9, 2010)

^^ Yeh back to mac is allowed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am going tomorrow to get dressmaker dressmaker.. I was meant to bring in my empties today but I forgot! damn!

Also nail polish is excluded as well


----------



## vintageroses (May 9, 2010)

^^ haha okays! B2M shall be allowed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha my MAC counter just called to tell me the collection is out! haha! Won't be going down till next week though! Too busy with uni!


----------



## xLongLashesx (May 10, 2010)

Okay well here is my project 10 pan. I never use anything up makeup wise so mine will mostly be skincare and mascaras.

_Already finished last week-_
Lingering brow pencil -repurchased already and B2M'd the container
Studio Moisture Fix- won't repurchase cos I have 3 other moisturisers on the go!
Lashblast- already had a backup

_stuff due to finish soon-_

Mineralized Foundation
Lush Ultrabland cleanser
Oil control Lotion
Fix+Rose- a definite repurchase
Charged Water
Lash Blast Length (crap)
Covergirl clear mascara (use this as a brow gel)

wow.. there's 10 already! I reckon I'll be done with this stuff in the next couple of weeks if I work at it. 

I've already been on a lip ban for ages, no lippies unless I B2M them, and definitely no glosses although I caved for a cremesheen glass from ACW. I'm scared of my glosses filling up with bacteria so I'm going to work through ALL of them before buying any more. That's my pledge.


----------



## vintageroses (May 10, 2010)

^^ ooooooooooh. i actually like your idea! I *might* try to NOT buy any more lip products till i'm done with mine but that's gonna be hard!!I'll just not buy any lip products in 2010 then i'll proceed from there to see if i want to shop buying glosses till i'm done with them


----------



## friedargh (May 10, 2010)

I'm currently loving Mac Secret Beauty Powder Blush which I got from the Clearance Bin here. Awesome for warmer skintones!


----------



## xLongLashesx (May 10, 2010)

Oh I love beauty powder blushes! I have True Romantic and the texture is just beautiful.

Vintage- I'm slapping on lipgloss left right and centre to try and get through it all! I'm just about wearing lipglass to bed.. lol!


----------



## vintageroses (May 10, 2010)

^^ HAHA i can totally see myself doing just that! Touching up lipgloss every other second xD HAHA


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 10, 2010)

^^ I have so much lipgloss to get through I'm about to use it as substitute for jam on my toast... lol


----------



## vintageroses (May 10, 2010)

^^ HAHA sounds like a fantastic idea


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 19, 2010)

OH MY GOD! When did I buy the Mineralize Foundation????? I just HIT PAN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vintageroses (May 19, 2010)

^^ OMG WHAT? SO FAST?! I think you bought it like in April?


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 19, 2010)

I suggest you all invest in F&B 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Never ending tim tam packet


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 19, 2010)

Yep, that fast Eliza! And I'm not a cake face either! I use the tiniest bit and buff it into my face! lol

Oh well, its kinda good... I like the idea of using up foundations quickly.... 

Mich, I wish I could use F&B but it turns me into an oil slick


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 20, 2010)

that sucks


----------



## spectrolite (May 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_OH MY GOD! When did I buy the Mineralize Foundation????? I just HIT PAN!!!!!!!!!_

 
LOL I hit pan last week >_< I was like WTFFFFF! If you look at the packaging it looks like there is heaps but then you realize that its just the storage space for the sponge. I reckon they should ditch the sponge and just have it ALL foundation.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (May 20, 2010)

^^ well for the price of it, yes it should be all foundation!! I just realised it is only 10gm! No wonder it gets used up so quickly! It's a bit of a rip off when you think about it


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 20, 2010)

Imagine if you ate it LOL. 10gm!? pffft


----------



## rockin26 (May 20, 2010)

^^ That's a bit weak I might reconsider getting this at the F & F now?

Ohh but exciting news for me this morning, I hit the pan on my first MAC e/s and the winner was....... BRULE!!!! I thought for sure I'd do this to Femme Fi first but I do use Brule as a brow highlight every day so I guess it makes sense


----------



## simplyenchantin (May 20, 2010)

That's awesome! I'm waiting to hit the pan on an eyeshadow.. I use shroom nearly every day and its not getting there!


----------



## rockin26 (May 21, 2010)

^ I forget to use Shroom all the time and automatically reach for Brule. It's such a great e/s to so I'll have to make a mental note to use it more


----------



## spectrolite (May 24, 2010)

There are a few products I can't get enough of lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! 

- *Studio Sculpt Foundation* - I haetd this when I got it but as part of the project 10 pan concept I'm trying to not buy new foundations until I finish my old ones. Anyways, this is perfect for me in winter. My skin is drier so the extra moisture/dewiness is welcome.

- *RCMA loose powder* - Picked this up from Makeup and Glow a few weeks back. The best setting powder I have tried.

- *Select Moisturecover Concealer* - Great stuff!

- *Chanel Rouge Allure Lacque "Santal"* - My perfect nude lip colour >_<

- *Sugarpill Cosmetics* - Loving everything I have from Sugarpill.


----------



## lara (May 24, 2010)

Right now I can't get enough of Fullfilled Plushglass. Man, that is just a world of super-subtle pretty - it's just got that little bit more pizazz than clear gloss or balm, but you also don't look ridic if you throw it on without a skerrick of other make-up. 

Best thing I've purchased this year!


----------



## Brie (May 26, 2010)

MSF Natural, why hadn't I bought this before?!?
Love it, I got a darker one for contouring too


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 25, 2010)

Loving the glitter liners from Sportsgirl at the moment. They are beauuuutiful and only $9.95 and packed with glittery goodness. The purple is my fave


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 26, 2010)

^^ oooh i need to check them out soon!


----------



## friedargh (Jun 26, 2010)

The old SG glitter liners have been on sale for ages too! I think I got the gold one and pink ones for only a few dollars. My absolute fave is 'disco black' though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Just a question, how do you guys get wear out of your glitter liners? Sometimes I find them difficult to work into my looks.


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 26, 2010)

^I usually wear mine in the tear duct for a pop of glitter without looking too much like a raver, or a thin line on the upper lash line. It can also look cute if you put a tiny bit in your lashes after applying mascara. Glitter is FUNNNN!!!


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 2, 2010)

Current Faves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Lush Jasmin and Henna Fluff Ease - smelling it makes me want to die of happiness
- Chanel "Phoenix" Rouge Allure Lacque
- Kit Cosmetics "Dive In" Nail polish - a gorgeous purpley/cornflower
- Tom Ford Tobacco Vanille Perfume
- Mac Plush Lash - forgot how much I adored this mascara
- Stereo Rose MSF - my new favorite MSF. I still love you too Petticoat >_<
- Dolly Wink Liquid Eyeliner


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 2, 2010)

^^ Stereo Rose is definitely my fave at the moment as well. I wear it everyday and I have had soooo many compliments from people!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Aug 2, 2010)

^^ Stoooooooop! You're making me wannit


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 9, 2010)

I am loving the MAC Naked Honey Skin Salve at the moment.. I found it at the bottom of a handbag on the weekend and I put it on my horribly dry cracked lips only twice and it fixed them! I have been using it non stop since..


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 19, 2010)

NARS Smudgeproof eyeshadow base! 
I don't have super super oily lids, but my liner tends to run down a bit (especially when I get sad, excited, sleepy...). Used Paintpot, TFSI, UDPP and waterproof eyeliner, but always the same problem. With this base, my shadow and liner don't budge! It has been a super tiring week for me and my eyes were watery all the time (working with fire) and the liner was still intact!   If you can get to Mecca, ask the girls to try it on you.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 30, 2010)

Chanel Kaska Beige Quad
MAC Impeccable Brow Pencil in Taupe
MAC Shy Girl l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MAC Mineralize SPF 15 Foundation

Annnnnd my Stereo Rose... I have been using it soooo much the dome is almost gone! Lucky I have 3 backups  hahahahaha... I think I need to offload a few


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 30, 2010)

^^ Holy cow Carina!! I don't even have one Stereo Rose!! Actually I've never seen one in person! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  All these ravings about Stereo Rose and UD Naked Palette are killing me!!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 30, 2010)

^^ Haha I actually had 5 backups for a while but I offloaded 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got some from America but I forgot I had asked Mum to get me 2 in Hong Kong.. So yeh, I had SR overload for a while there. lol

It is such an amazingly beautiful blush. I get sooo many compliements every time I wear it!

I want the UD Naked Palette too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I know that I have very very similar colours in other brands so I have resisted...


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 30, 2010)

Whoa Carina!!  The only reason I passed Stereo Rose is because I think I am done with MSFs. I've swapped Redhead and would love to swap my Blonde, So Ceylon and other Mineralize Blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haha I have the similar colours too and really. I don't like UD for its packaging and shimmery shadows.. but then I have been trying to swap one, just for the sake of it and all of the swappers have been demanding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They are all playing 'hard to get' with a perm palette..  So I am just going to buy one!


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 1, 2010)

I am in love with my Mac #189 Face Brush. Seriously, it's so wonderful and I kind of forget how great it is. I use it to apply my Mineralize SPF 15 foundation and it's just so quick and easy. I blend out my under eye concealer with it and apply MSF Natural and shimmery MSF's as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also loving:

- Tom Ford Black Violet fragrance <3
- Sally Hensen Lip Inflation - does not really inflate my lips but I like the colour and texture. So good for layering under stickier and more opaque glosses.
- Typographic e/s
- My Sleek Palettes! I've been using them quite a bit lately. The quality is great. I'm going to order the Circus Palette next >_<


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 21, 2010)

I was CPing for someone in USA and discovered this:
Lucas Papaw Balm! 
I have chronic dry lips and holy crap, this cured my lips overnight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Made in Australia and only $5 at Target, Pharmacy, etc.. Where have been? How come I did not know about this? lol


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 22, 2010)

^^ Yeh Lucas Pawpaw is the best! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am loving MUFE HD foundation at the moment. Forgot how lovely it is on the skin. I bought a new bottle at IMATS to match my pale ass winter skin and I have used it everyday since and its just ridiculously fabulous! 

And I'm loving Patisserie l/s which I just read is being d/c 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to have to get some backups before its gone because I find that colour to be the perfect "my lips but better" colour..


----------



## vintageroses (Sep 24, 2010)

^^ OMG NATT!hahah how can you not have tried it?! hahas i <3 it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hehes

& I'm in LOVE with my Naked palette!


----------



## sambibabe (Sep 24, 2010)

Tell me about it. I just don't look at makeup stuff at Pharmacy and Target etc.. I have been missing out!

That reminds me.. I should look for my Patisserie and have a go. I have so many lippies, and they are just sitting there. No more buying lippies!

Eliza, you bought Naked!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CarolineK (Sep 26, 2010)

Anyone tried out the new Sportsgirl makeup collection?

I bought the Coming Up Roses palette, gorgeous! Easy to blend and very pigmented colours. They have a more neutral bronzish palette too which I'm so tempted to get... but gosh I already have so many neutrals lol.









 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *friedargh* 

 
_Just a question, how do you guys get wear out of your glitter liners? Sometimes I find them difficult to work into my looks._

 
I like to keep it simple, I do my usual black winged out liner on the top lid, and then above that line I trace it with the colour of my choice


----------



## vintageroses (Sep 26, 2010)

HAHA YES NAT!! I get Naked! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOVE IT!!!

oooh I heart the packaging for the sportsgirl make up!


----------



## redambition (Sep 27, 2010)

I finally understand the love for Feline!

I bought one ages ago... but only ever used it as a liner and it didn't think it was anything special.

On the weekend I did a smoky eye and found it smudges like buttah and looks amazing on my waterline.

I now love it to pieces.


----------



## blackbird (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm in deep, deep love with Inglot shadows at the moment. I LOVE how cheap they are... Does anyone have any colour recs??


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 27, 2010)

^Dustin Hunter did an awesome review and swatch video of some some Inglot products. Check him out to get some ideas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YouTube - Swatches: Inglot Cosmetics

*Current Faves:*
-Mac Trace Gold Blush - Just hit pan! I use it as a highlighting shade
- Koji Dollywink Liquid Liner Pen - the most prettiest, blackest liquid eye liner ever >_< I've pretty much stopped using Blacktrack since I got it
- Tete a Tint e/s - Great all over lid colour for me
- Petticoat MSF - Can't get enough 
- Camellia Seed Oil - I've been using it twice a day for a few weeks and definitely see an improvement in my skin. It's very glowey and clear and I swear it is less oily.


----------



## CarolineK (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm currently loving my MAC lipstick in Snob, it's so pretty! 
The only flaw is that I have to put foundation on my lips first to get the true colour to show nicely over my pigmented lips.


----------



## missah (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm new here & also new to makeup but I've just made my MUA friend buy me $800 worth of stuff in the US. I fell in love so many times, my hearts in a bazilllion pieces.

*Foundation*
	Still haven't used one yet, but I asked for Physician's formula.

*Concealer*
	Max Factor Master touch under-eye concealer [i've used 3 of these babies already. So good.]
  	Bobbi Brown Corrector

*Powder*
	N/A

*Highlight*
	N/A

*Eyeshadow*
	-Naked palette
  	-Dior
  	-Bobbi Brown

*Blush*
*-*Nars Deepthroat
  	-Nars Exhibit A

*Mascara*
	-L'oreal Volume Million Lashes [the only mascara that wont clump for me!]

*Eyeliner*
	- I use black shadow and a liner brush, all the others smudge, even chanel 

*Lipstick*
	N/A

*Lipgloss*
	Lucas Paw paw

*Skin Care*
	My beauty Diary Masks, all other products dont work for my skin

*Hair*
	Herbal Essences are the BEST! Only shampoo that works well with my dyed hair. They smell heavenly as well!
  	Victoria's secret isnt too bad either^^
*Perfume*
	1. Chloe Chloe - Clean, Feminine scent, staying power is top notch, 24 hours including shower!
  	2. Harajuku Lovers Love original
  	3. Lacoste Touch of Pink
  	4. Gucci Envy me


----------

